# Outdoor TV enclosure for 55inch LG



## hirose (Sep 13, 2018)

Guys,

I have baught a new 55inch LG TV for my backyard in our new house. I am planning to buy a TV cover/enclosure to protect it as we do not have a shade for the TV outside. 
Is there any recommendation for the enclosure suppliers? Or please kindly give me some advice. Many thanks.


----------



## hirose (Sep 13, 2018)

I've learned something about the TV enclosure in google, like the DEERTV, Peerless, tvshield, all look good but the price is very different.


----------



## nelsondog9 (Oct 25, 2021)

Diyperks on YouTube just did a video you may be interested in. No affiliation whatsoever, I just thought it was interesting…


----------

